
UK Raises Its Terror Threat Level to 'Severe' - J3L2404
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/01/22/world/AP-EU-Britain-Terror-Threat.html
======
moe
So. And?

Why are they telling me this? Can I call my boss now and take a week off
because there's too much terror?

Is it so they can say "told you so" when something blows up next week? Is it
to deter the terrorists ("We watch your every step, yes we do")?

I don't get it.

------
mark_l_watson
Just a guess, but: their economy is doing poorly and/or there is some
political scandal, and their government wants people to think of something
(anything) else.

Leave it to law enforcement to take appropriate precautions, but trying to
scare your own population seems really bogus.

------
azeemazhar2
yep. it's a politico-deflection tactic

